# The small car on top gear a few weeks ago



## homeowner (5 Nov 2007)

Did anyone see top gear on BBC2 (?) 2 weeks ago, they showed a tiny car from the 70's (?) that Jeremy Clarkson drove around BBC offices in? (It was an old episode)  Did anyone catch the name of the car?  I missed the beginning of it and wanted to find out the name.


----------



## Caveat (5 Nov 2007)

homeowner said:


> Did anyone see top gear on BBC2 (?) 2 weeks ago, they showed a tiny car from the 70's (?) that Jeremy Clarkson drove around BBC offices in? (It was an old episode) Did anyone catch the name of the car? I missed the beginning of it and wanted to find out the name.


 
Didn't see it - but are you sure it wasn't something they "made" ? They sometimes do that on Top Gear.


----------



## Jock04 (5 Nov 2007)

The Peel P50..like this one


----------



## homeowner (5 Nov 2007)

Thanks Jock04, thats the one!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

*Peel P50 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## moneypitt (5 Nov 2007)

And here's the TopGear clip:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HYtro7PnBA8


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

Just don't try this...

*[broken link removed]*


----------



## Newbie! (6 Nov 2007)

Did anyone watch top Gear last sunday night? the boys were driving across salt plains in a merc, lancia and an opel. Funniest thing i've seen in ages. Happened to say it in work yesterday and turns out people really despise Jeremy clarkson due to his green unfriendly attitude. I have always taken his comments in jest -what do other people think?


----------



## Caveat (6 Nov 2007)

Newbie! said:


> Did anyone watch top Gear last sunday night? the boys were driving across salt plains in a merc, lancia and an opel. Funniest thing i've seen in ages. Happened to say it in work yesterday and turns out people really despise Jeremy clarkson due to his green unfriendly attitude. I have always taken his comments in jest -what do other people think?


 
Never mind his green attitude - I just despise him because he's a loud, arrogant, pompous git who seems to think he is hilarious!


----------



## Newbie! (6 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Never mind his green attitude - I just despise him because he's a loud, arrogant, pompous git who seems to think he is hilarious!



I agree but i find that he's compulsive wiewing. If he was on his own, he would probably be too much to take but with hammond and May he is quite funny! Maybe i really am on my own in this opinion -  My taste may be somewhat questionable!


----------



## Pique318 (6 Nov 2007)

Best show on TV by a country mile. Non-PC and non-apologetic about it.

Clarkson is very much a flag-waving "we're better than everyone" kinda guy but so be it. His show (and let's be fair, it's huge 'cos of him) is indeed compulsive viewing.....for anyone with even the slightest bit of petrol in their veins anyway.

By the way, I missed the very start of Sundays episode, what year was that Kadett ? I thought it was gorgeous !


----------



## Newbie! (6 Nov 2007)

I think it was 1963 - trojan of a car!


----------

